# Official 2008 smelt dipping outing results



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

AL D. said:


> ...Me and my buddy Chris are planning on going the last weekend in May for another shot at it, probably closer to the bridge. It's nice to get up there anyhow. Al :chillin:


Saturday May 31st - last day of the season. Count me in for this one too!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

WALLEYEvision said:


> Saturday May 31st - last day of the season. Count me in for this one too!


I'll let you know for sure Matt, the walleye fishing will pick up by then too. I'll bring the BBQ to make burgers and dogs. Al:chillin:


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

radiohead said:


> I don't know Brent...it looks more to me like Clark Grizwold and Cousin Eddy trying to figure out how to drain the porta-potty :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

Sounds good Al. If "Cousin Eddie"  brings his RV, I'll bring along a deep fryer and do up some fries. If not...chips and dip. :chillin:




1wildchild said:


> It was not a shank...more like a line saving device...:lol:


Whatever it was, the speed and accuracy inwhich it was deployed would have impressed a Jedi Master. :lol:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ice fishin nut said:


> Funny guy!!! Theres 2 dead ones and 2 live ones still in there. Butter hurry up and get here before I run out of beer or you might have 4 dead soldiers in there!!!
> 
> I could drop it off one day on my way to work if ya want???


IFN.......... thought I taught you better than that.:16suspect You know those are payment for storage fee and delivery charges. :evil:


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

If you come this way on your way through that would be cool Mike. Otherwise I will be up your way a couple nights this week, so you don't have to make a special trip.
And take the 2 soldiers for all the fishing tips.
I'll shoot you a PM w/ my address.





ice fishin nut said:


> Funny guy!!! Theres 2 dead ones and 2 live ones still in there. Butter hurry up and get here before I run out of beer or you might have 4 dead soldiers in there!!!
> 
> I could drop it off one day on my way to work if ya want???


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

WALLEYEvision said:


> :
> Whatever it was, the speed and accuracy inwhich it was deployed would have impressed a Jedi Master. :lol:



:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

radiohead said:


> If you come this way on your way through that would be cool Mike. Otherwise I will be up your way a couple nights this week, so you don't have to make a special trip.
> And take the 2 soldiers for all the fishing tips.
> I'll shoot you a PM w/ my address.


Got the pm,,,, how bout we meet at the mickey d's on wednesday, either 4pm, or at 5:20am..... Be close for both of us, or just pick it up at the house when you come up....


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Salami/horseradish rollups! Who woulda thought they would be that good!

Had a great time as usual. Matt and I watched the guy hit your board line. We were wondering if he was going to see it in time. We did a "Oh-Oh" when he flew past us.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

WALLEYEvision said:


> Saturday May 31st - last day of the season. Count me in for this one too!



Whew I saw that date and was thinking I had a graduation ceremony to go to. My mind was racing trying to figure out how I was gonna ditch that event!!! :lol: All clear tho, it's on the 30th


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> ...Matt and I watched the guy hit your board line. We were wondering if he was going to see it in time. We did a "Oh-Oh" when he flew past us.


Nope, it wasn't mine Mike, It was IFN's board. Luckly he got the board back. A couple of anglers who were fishing nearby watched the whole thing happen, they recovered the board and tossed it up to us. 

The boat that ran over Mike's board line did however end up with about 200' of Fireline wrapped around his prop.


----------



## craftbrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi all, :coolgleam I too had a great time up at the smelt outing, great to meet some new people and put faces to names.  I had a lot of fun listening to stories and such, hope to get more involded in fishing as the summer progresses. Any help would be awesome :help: . IFN venison steaks were great . All the other food was awesome too . Maybe i will still get to see what smelt look like in real life.......... :fish2: later all, christine


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm getting varicose veins of the brains. I can't remember who was standing next to me (fishing the bricks). Aaron? Slick?

Anyways, we were upriver when it occurred. What was the deal with the guys prop coming out of the water?


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Mike I think ya need another vernors!!


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> I'm getting varicose veins of the brains. I can't remember who was standing next to me (fishing the bricks). Aaron? Slick?
> 
> Anyways, we were upriver when it occurred. What was the deal with the guys prop coming out of the water?


I never seen it happen, I was in the motor home cutting up the venison....


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh, shizzle! Sorry Mike.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> I'm getting varicose veins of the brains. I can't remember who was standing next to me (fishing the bricks). Aaron? Slick?
> 
> Anyways, we were upriver when it occurred. What was the deal with the guys prop coming out of the water?


Mike, I think it was my buddy Chris fishing by you. Al :chillin:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> I'm getting varicose veins of the brains. I can't remember who was standing next to me (fishing the bricks). Aaron? Slick?
> 
> Anyways, we were upriver when it occurred. What was the deal with the guys prop coming out of the water?


Well sir it wasnt I that was up there fishing although I did help ya carry your things.
As for the boats prop coming out of the water he was probaly trying to get all that fireline out his lower unit.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Stinger, a few of us are fishing the wall on May 31st, are you in? Al :chillin:


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

was this beind the water treatment plant in PH ? I drove in there and was like wow look at all these nuts down here and there aint no fish I wonder how much worse it can get...... :lol::lol:

Next time I'll stop I had the kids and the wife out for a drive and it didn't even dawn on me until just now. if that was you guys.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Percha Man said:


> was this beind the water treatment plant in PH ? I drove in there and was like wow look at all these nuts down here and there aint no fish I wonder how much worse it can get...... :lol::lol:
> 
> Next time I'll stop I had the kids and the wife out for a drive and it didn't even dawn on me until just now. if that was you guys.


There was only one nut there.......... IFN.:16suspect:lol:

Al, you plan on being a troll under the bridge ?


----------

